# Hello fellow expats. I'm a new member.



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

I live in Thailand only about 5-6 months out of the year and the rest in the U.S. Do any of you make a home in Suphanburi?


----------



## adverthaiser (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello Mr Soap!

I am a newbie and also live in Thailand 6 months of the year, nice to meet you on here!


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Adverthaiser: My wife and I did not make it to Thailand this year. We normally stay there November through March. Our house is located in the village of Sayaisom which is in Suphanburi Province. I was diagnosed with Lymphoma in October and we had to cancel our trip for this year. I am currently undergoing Chemo and have finished 3/6 sessions. My fourth session will be next week. I first went to Thailand to work in 1978 (with the USG--U.S. General Accounting Office) and back again in 1991 with USAID which is the U.S.'s Foreign Aid Program. Bangkok was my last post when I retired in 1992. We have had our house there for about 7 years. My wife and I will have been married 30 years in May. Where are you located? Have you ever been to Suphanburi Province? We live in the Seattle area when we are in the States. Cheers, Mr. Soap


----------

